# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Pērku RRR T-101 un RRR M-201

## kristers42

Pērku kasešu atskaņotāju Radiotehnika M-201 un radio Radiotehnika T-101(audiofīli nomierinās - lietot es viņus netaisos, pērku lai savāktu pilnu komplektu http://radiopagajiba.lv/RRR/blocks/rt101.htm). Varu apmaksāt piegādes izmaksas.

----------


## Melvins

Ir šādi aparāti (T-101 ir pat 2gab.) - es Tev nosūtīju PM ar savu tālruni.

----------


## Melvins

Vēlēšos piebilst, ka topika autors šos aparātus vēlās iegūt savā īpašumā par brīvu  :: 
Kā pareizi sapratu no viņa PM atbildes.

----------


## australia

201 man liekas ir laukos zem putekļiem mantojumā.

----------


## Friidis

> Vēlēšos piebilst, ka topika autors šos aparātus vēlās iegūt savā īpašumā par brīvu 
> Kā pareizi sapratu no viņa PM atbildes.


 Viens nezin, kur dabūt, otrs- nezin kur likt.. :: 
Tāds nu liktens padomijas "širpotrebam" iraid... ::

----------


## kristers42

Es teicu, ka negribu pirkt radio(10ls), ar kuru neko nevar uzķert un kasešu atskaņotāju(20ls) ar uzticību neizraisošu mehānismu par rietumu aparātu cenu(protams, lētā gala, bet jebkurā gadījumā daudz kvalitatīvāku nekā RRR).

----------


## AndrisZ

Kasešniekam aizmugurē ir cena 310 rubļi. Benzīns toreiz maksāja 20 kapeikas litrs. Maģīša cena tātad bija ap 1500 litri, jeb 75 kannas benzīna.
Tagad tas tiek piedāvāts par 1 kannu. Tātad 75 rezes lētāk kā maksājis. Ko Tu vari piedāvāt tik lēti?

----------


## Didzis

Kādas 75 kannas ar benzīnu ::  Tiem lūžņiem vienīgi ir kautkāda retro vērtība, bet citādāk tikai zaudējumi tos vedot uz vecās elektronikas nodošanas punktu. Ja vēl to radio var kautkā piemerot mūsdienu vajadzībām, tad kasesnieks jau jauns bija pilnīgs sū**.

----------


## Vikings

> Es teicu, ka negribu pirkt radio(10ls), ar kuru neko nevar uzķert


 Cik tad Tu par tādu dotu? 1,5Ls? No vienas puses - tiešām, aparāti bez uzlabošanas ikdienā nederīgi. No otras - šie aparāti ir sava laikmeta ikona un tā koka kaste ar alumīnija paneli labā stāvokī izskatās nereāli labi (subjektīvi) un par 10Ls tas ir pa lēto. Nevari uzķert? Nu piepērc klāt pārskaņotu FM bloku, stereodekoderi. Paņem pasūti paneļa plastmasu Kvillerī pēc rasējuma, plastmasai skalu pasūti Guritā no plēves izgriezt vai uzdrukāt (vai vēl labāk - uzsietot) un būs Sovietpunk stila uztvērējs ar mūsdienu funkcionalitāti, kura būtība jau īsti nav sabojāta.
Un es te nemuldu pa tukšo, Melvinam aizrakstīju un sarunājām, ka vienu T-101 paņemšu šādām izvirtībām kad būs nauda.

----------


## kristers42

5ls(ja *nav* pārtaisīts uz FM) es par T101 labā vizuālajā stāvoklī varētu atdot, bet vairāk gan nē.

----------


## Isegrim

> ja *nav* pārtaisīts uz FM


 Tur nav ko pārtaisīt, visi uztvērēji, kam ir UĪV diapazons (_da jebkāds_, sovjetu vai jevropas) izmanto *FM* principu. 
Vai ss.lv neieskaties? Tur palaikam tie RRR brīnumi tiek piedāvāti.

----------


## tornislv

> skalu pasūti Guritā no plēves izgriezt vai uzdrukāt (vai vēl labāk - uzsietot)


 Par šo lūdzu sīkāk un detaļās!  ::  adrese, telefons, www?

----------


## Vikings

Nosūtīju PM par tēmu.

----------


## Friidis

> 5ls(ja *nav* pārtaisīts uz FM) es par T101 labā vizuālajā stāvoklī varētu atdot, bet vairāk gan nē.


 Pat ja man būtu minētie aparāti, man nenāktu ne prātā pa štrunta piečuku tērēt savu laiku, lai aplaimotu kādu skopuli... :: 
Ja cilvēks raksta PIRKŠANAS sludinājumu, jārēķinas arī ar pārdevēja interesēm un laiku.
Aizej uz Latgalīti- pāris dienas atpakaļ redzēju tur lietū mirkstošus nezināmas kvalitātes RRR aparātus.  
Arī par tādiem ar piecīša piedāvājumu šamējie tirgoņi noteikti pasūtīs pāris mājas tālāk...  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nu beidiet, kādi tur lati par tiem hlamiem. Cilvēki tos masveidaā met ārā. Tak atveriet acis un paviesojaties kāda vecās elektronikas nodošanas punktā. To RRR tjuneri  neviens meistars neņemsie pārbūvet uz stereo un 88-108MHz diapazomu par 5Ls, bet par padsmit latiem jau var nopirkt radio ar ciparu sintezātoru un stereo. Nu nerentējas to radio pārbūvet! Par kasešnieku vispār nav ko runāt, tie kā suga ir tautā nosprāguši un visi tiek mesti miskastē. Jā,kā RRR vēsture un kolekcijai šie aparāti varētu būt interesanti, bet ne jau lietošanai ikdienā.

----------


## Isegrim

Tak "Latgalītē" šie lūžņi maksā vismaz _cēneri_ (nezināmā kondīcijā). Par piečuku var dabūt, ja dežurē pie vārtiem un pārķer kādu ar trīcošām rokām, kurš stiepj (nez kur nospēris) to dzelzi, lai atbrīvotos no tā biku virs krāsmetālu cenas. Teikšu kā ir - laiks, kas jāvelta randiņam un rīka atdošanai gribētājam, maksā vairāk.

----------


## jankus

No vienas puses saprotu jau arī to aftoru- nu vai tad nekremt ņemt kasetnieku par Ls20, ja pāris topikus augstāk Tornis tādu pašu dāļāja par velti..?  :: 
No otras puses- ja jau cilvēks to aparātu tik tiešām meklē un viņam tieši to aparātu tik tiešām vajag.. Lai ieliek sludinājumu ssā- varbūt kāds piedāvā.. Varētu arī būt, ka paveicas par kādu cēneri dabūt gan rāčiņu, gan kasetnieku..

----------


## tornislv

Pilns komplekts (vinils+tuner+tape+amp+2xS30) ideālā vizuālā un tehniskā stāvoklī, bez pārbūvēta tunera, bet ar svaigām gumijām un galvām maģim, domāju, uz 150-200Ls pavilktu. Nu, tiesa, tad paneļu stāvoklim jābūt bez mušu _coitus_ pēdām.

----------


## kristers42

Šis skaitās labs stāvoklis vai slikts?

http://www.bildites.lv/images/zfhbst9349484eiqbzyf.jpg

----------


## Vikings

Es par tādu priecātos.

----------


## Friidis

Kādreiz, kad šie "mēsli" tikai parādījās, par jauna inženiera aldziņu pat tos nevarēju atļauties nopirkt. Atceros, ka bija laba alternatīva- veikals "Prasmīgās rokas" (Brīvības (toreiz Ļeņina) ielā 91).
Tur pa daļām varēja diezgan lēti salasīt daudz dažādas to laiku "nekondīcijas" audiotehnikas (piemēram-gatavas plates ar nebūtiskiem defektiem- tādiem, kā ar lodalvu noliets viss plates stūris) Ja cītīgi vaktēja pievedumus, varēja savākt visu- korpusa detaļas, priekš. paneļus, rokturīšus un visādas atsperītes ieskaitot. Daudzām no detaļām pat nekādi defekti nebija manāmi
Tur pamazām arī tiku pie visa "101" komplekta (izņemot S-30, akustikai man bija savs paštaisīts variants, t.s "trijnieks"- stereoskaļruņi "konstruktora" plastmasas lodēs ar S-30 iekšām un pa vidu "sabvuferis"- lielā kastē divi 6 GD-2 no "Simfonijas" ). Priekš tiem nabaga laikim biju laimīgs.
Vēl lielāka laime uznāca, kad ar grūtībām salasīju toreiz retos priekšējos paneļus melnajā variantā- krutta!!!

Protams, tagad, kad var Ebajā nopirkt visu, par ko toreiz siekalojamies ārzemju katalogos, uz Radiotehnikas izstrādājumiem neskatos pat ar nostaļģiju- tagad daudz lielāku prieku sagādā iespēja jaunības laiku sapņus nopirkt Ebajā un paspēlēties ar tiem "dzīvajā"...  ::

----------


## Melvins

> Šis skaitās labs stāvoklis vai slikts?
> 
> http://www.bildites.lv/images/zfhbst9349484eiqbzyf.jpg


 Vizuāli - Labs  :: 
bet jāskatās, kādā stāvoklī ir zāģu skaidiņas šim lācītim vēderā...

Es pagājušo nedēļ šādā pašā (Lieliskā) stāvoklī U-101 pārdevu par 35Ls. Pirmais zvanītājs arī uzreiz nopirka.

----------


## kristers42

Lācītim vēderā arī varētu būt viss kārtībā, jo virsū vēl ir rūpnīcas plombes.  :: 

Par to M201 un T101 - pameklēšu, vai nevar dabūt lētāk un ja nē, tad ja tev vēl būs, nopirkšu.

----------


## Melvins

> Lācītim vēderā arī varētu būt viss kārtībā, jo virsū vēl ir rūpnīcas plombes. 
> 
> Par to M201 un T101 - pameklēšu, vai nevar dabūt lētāk un ja nē, tad ja tev vēl būs, nopirkšu.


  :: 
M-201 Tu 100% dabūsi lētāk, ja meklēsi - tikai kādā stāvoklī...
Atceries, ka rakstīju - 'M-201 pašlaik atrodas pie pazīstama meistara uz apkopi / remontā - tātad?, viņš būs strādājošā stāvoklī'.

edit: rūpnīcas plombes virsū = bieži vien vēl nozīmē pabeigtus C, un ne pārāk _tīru_ (vai fonējošu) skaņu.

----------


## kristers42

Par C neko nezinu, bet skaņa ir tīra un fons nav.

----------


## kristers42

M-201 nopirku par 10Ls, vizuāli ļoti labs, tehniski - Šlāgerballe 2002 skanēja labi.

http://www.bildites.lv/images/un83zqp4b7xl3ha7l4a.jpg

----------


## Melvins

> M-201 nopirku par 10Ls, vizuāli ļoti labs, tehniski - Šlāgerballe 2002 skanēja labi.
> 
> http://www.bildites.lv/images/un83zqp4b7xl3ha7l4a.jpg


 
Apsveicu.
Attaisi atvilktni + vēlreiz nobildē (bez kasetes), lai redz _praktiskos_ nodilumus.
+ uzliec kādu _plānākas lentas_ kaseti.

----------


## kristers42

Nedaudz palietots ir.

http://www.bildites.lv/images/rhl0caoc1y0vpu80imbf.jpg

----------


## Melvins

> Nedaudz palietots ir.
> 
> http://www.bildites.lv/images/rhl0caoc1y0vpu80imbf.jpg


  :: 
Tieši tā.
Tagad aizej uz DEPO (vai Krūza) un nopērc att. struktūras un faktūras krāsu. Noņem + nopūt šos paneļus (2x), ļauj 12h stundas žūt, un montē tad atpakaļ.
ps: btw - un mehānika iet?

----------


## kristers42

Mehānika strādā perfekti.

----------


## Melvins

> Mehānika strādā perfekti.


 ...plānākas lentas kaseti...
(ar 90min pietiks)

----------


## kristers42

Nav man cita kasete.

----------


## tornislv

man ir kaste ar 80to-90to gadu vācu uc oriģinālajām kasetēm, pret simbolisku atlīdzību (nu, kāds auglis vai dārzenis) varu pa saujai iebērt  ::

----------


## kristers42

Nopirku 90 minūtīgo Ivaru Birkānu ar Zelta Saksofonu un viss iet(un daudz labāk par Šlāgerballi, kas n-tos gadus mētājusies garāžā). Nebiju domājis, ka kasete var tik labi skanēt. Starp citu, kā atšķirt parastās (HOPM) un hroma(CrO2) kasetes? Hroma ir labākas, vai ne?

Torni, vari iedot sarakstu?

----------


## Isegrim

> Starp citu, kā atšķirt parastās (HOPM) un hroma(CrO2) kasetes? Hroma ir labākas, vai ne?


 Pēc caurumiem kasetes pakaļā (paredzēti priekš 'auto tape select', ja maģim tādas fīčas nav, manuāli jāpārslēdz; 'hromenēm' ir 70 µs korekcija, 'normālajām' - 120 µs). 'Hromenēm' lielāka _bēniņu rūme_ un un arīdzan labāks 'augstais' gals. Ja signāls/troksnis dikti no svara un muzička ar lielu dinamiku, hromdioksīda un pat 'metal' lenta visnotaļ ieteicama.

----------


## tornislv

> Torni, vari iedot sarakstu?


 Jocīgs esi? Es esmu ar mieru aiziet līdz kaste un iegrābt sauju. Tas ir maksimums, ko var no manis sagaidīt. Ne sarakstus, ne iešanu uz pastu, ne vešanu klāt.

----------


## Melvins

> Nopirku 90 minūtīgo Ivaru Birkānu ar Zelta Saksofonu un viss iet(un daudz labāk par Šlāgerballi, kas n-tos gadus mētājusies garāžā). Nebiju domājis, ka kasete var tik labi skanēt. Starp citu, kā atšķirt parastās (HOPM) un hroma(CrO2) kasetes? Hroma ir labākas, vai ne?
> 
> Torni, vari iedot sarakstu?


  :: 
Kasete var pat Lieliski skanēt... Jo īpaši, oriģinālās (Made in Holland, nevis Polijas ZAIKS, vai - Latvijas MicRec, Gailītis G. un MAPLS).

Ja patestēsi Hi-end augstākās klases kasetniekus (ar 3 galvām, vairākiem motoriem un regulējamu priekšmagnetizāciju) uz Labas lentas (kasetes) - tad būsi patīkami pārsteigts. Te lentu Olimps un CD var mēroties spēkiem...

----------


## kristers42

Pieņemsim, ka gribu šlāgeriem pārrakstīt pār normālu mūziku. Kā vislabāk pārrakstīt, izdzēst un tad rakstīt, vai rakstīt uzreiz? Lasīju, ka kasetes var izdzēst ar magnētu. Tā ir patiesība?

----------


## Melvins

> Pieņemsim, ka gribu šlāgeriem pārrakstīt pār normālu mūziku. Kā vislabāk pārrakstīt, izdzēst un tad rakstīt, vai rakstīt uzreiz? Lasīju, ka kasetes var izdzēst ar magnētu. Tā ir patiesība?


 Neko nekam pāri neraksti, jo īpaši - lietotai kasetei.
(un kur nu vēl ar M-201)

----------


## niekalbis

> Pieņemsim, ka gribu šlāgeriem pārrakstīt pār normālu mūziku. Kā vislabāk pārrakstīt, izdzēst un tad rakstīt, vai rakstīt uzreiz? Lasīju, ka kasetes var izdzēst ar magnētu. Tā ir patiesība?


 Jā, bet kasete tiks neatgriezeniski sačakarēta.
Par pārrakstīšanu lai labāk izsakās zinoši cilvēki. Mans viedoklis- ja laba kasete un labs aparāts, tad var rakstīt pa virsu uzreiz. Ja slikts aparāts/kasete, tad labāk nemēģināt. 
Un vispār, kāpēc rakstīt pa virsu? Tepat Rīgā vēl jaunas mc ir nopērkamas, tikai jāzin, kur  ::

----------


## tornislv

> Tepat Rīgā vēl jaunas mc ir nopērkamas, tikai jāzin, kur


 Hromenes un metālenes arī?

----------


## Isegrim

> Ja patestēsi Hi-end augstākās klases kasetniekus (ar 3 galvām, vairākiem motoriem un regulējamu priekšmagnetizāciju) uz Labas lentas (kasetes) - tad būsi patīkami pārsteigts. Te lentu Olimps...var mēroties spēkiem


 Kas tur ko mēroties - nopietns deķis (ne sovjetu krāms) nokniedē šos 4-celiņu lentiniekus vienos vārtos. Neesmu manījis nevienu, kas būtu manam Sony TC-K808ES blakus liekams (pat nepieminot veco Nakamichi Dragon). 
Par dzēšanu - ar pastāvīgo magnētu nav vērts kaitēties, bet drosele ar vaļēju magnētvadu šim nolūkam der. Ar kārtīgu rūcekli lenta 'tīra' pa sekundēm. Tik jāievēro, ka droseli nedrīkst strauji atslēgt - var paliekošā magnetizācija izpausties. Lai lauks būtu rimstošs, kasete, lēnām un grozot, jāattālina, vai jālieto LATR tipa autotransformators.

----------


## Isegrim

> Hromenes un metālenes arī?


 Es kādreiz pirku visu pie šiem - *Anda L sia, TDK  oficiālais pārstāvis. Valdemāra 118.*
Šiem bija TDK SA un Metal, pietam arī tādi jocīgi garumi kā 74 un 80 min. Var jau būt, ka kaut kas no šiem 'arhaiskajiem' nesējiem vēl ir piedāvājumā. 
'Priekš tautas' speciāli pasūtīju no micrec zēniem dažādus garumus no 62 līdz 80 min. ar 2 min. soli. Lai nebūtu jākombinē; 1 CD, 1 kasete. Sony CDP pats sarēķināja un sadalīja vienāda garuma A un B daļās, un ielika programmā pauzi starp tām.

----------


## Didzis

Isegrim, nu Tu arī salīdzināji savu kasešnieku ar RRR ražojumu. Tak tas RRR kasesnieks jau jauns bija apsolūts sū** un pa trīsdesmit gadiem jau nu neauzlabojās  ::  Ko vispār var fanot par kasetniekiem. Tie savulaik bija tautas aparāti apmēram kā tagad MP3. Var jau nezkādas slavas dziesmas dziedāt par kasešniekiem, bet tas bija gala lietotāja formāts un nekad nevarēja konkurēt ar kārtīgu lentas ierakstu pat uz deviņpadzmitā ātruma, nemaz nerunājot par 38 atrumu. Un ko vispār nozīmē "nokniedē". Viselementārāk pamērot tehniskos parametrus, kārtīgs magnetafons uz 19 ātruma "nokniedēs" kasešnieku. Var jau būt, ka man kasešnieki ir jaunības trauma, bet es tos  ienīstu kā formātu. Tas bija vienkārši murgs, kad pirms koncerta atnes deju jolektīva vadītāja kaseti, kura jau nojāta pa mēģinājumiem, un vajag to nospēlēt koncertā. Vai sīcis pirms dziedāšanas iedod kaseti un ei nu atrod dziesmai sākumu.Tad vēl koncertā lenta sametās kasetē, jo kasete mētājusies pa mašīna bardačoku. Kasete bija visbriesmīgākais audioformats un cik labi, ka šis formāts nosprāga.

----------


## Isegrim

Didzi, _zajebal_! Tam deķim jau _defaultā_ visi parametri augstāki (un arī 'sākumus' pats precīzi atrod) par "Olimpa' krāmu. Praksē pēdējo vēl retais spējīgs savest kārtībā un pareizi noskaņot. Tu vienkārši neesi veicis salīdzinošus testus, bet kaut kāda iekšēja pārliecība, ka tas nedzīvais 4-celiņu formāts uz ko spējīgs (es te nerunāju, par Studer, Nagra, Tascam vai pat STM un 2-track stereo pie 15 i.p.s. (38 cm/s), runa ir par 4-track stereo pie 19,05 cm/s). Korekti veikti aklie testi kaut ko maksā. Tad lūk, es visiem sprauslotājiem lieku priekšā - es uzstādīšu savu kasetnieku, jūs - _da jebkādu_ 4-ceļu lentinieku. Darīsim to, kas maģim jādara - rakstīsim visādu repertuāru, t.sk. 'dzīvo', ar nesakompresētu dinamiku (mana kasete gan nebūs no deju skolotājas, nojātas pa mēģinājumiem  :: ). Eksperti 'aklajā' vērtēs. Zaudētājs samaksās izdevumus. O.K.? Tik šie visi kaut kur pazūd. Nu, es vēl piedāvāju nolikt pa rokai _kuvaldu_, ar ko iznīcināt maģi, kuru eksperti nebūs atzinuši par labāko esam.  ::  Piebildīšu - no tiem, kas pie manis ciemojušies, pēc pogas source/tape saspaidīšanas tikai 50% gadījumu uzminējuši - lenta vai oriģināls (pie vidēja, komfortabla klausīšanās skaļuma, sēžot 2-3 m no skaļruņiem). Būtiskākais kasetes trūkums ir montāžas neiespējamība, bet šādam darbam tā nekad nav paredzēta. Var tikai pabrīnīties, kādus fantastiskus rezultātus lielie brendi izspieda no Philips savulaik introducētā _širpotreba_ sūda formāta. Ja būtu plaši aizgājusi Sony Elcaset (22 kHz 'strīpā' pie 9,53 cm/s)...

----------


## Melvins

Te nu es esmu absolūti Isegrim pusē  :: 
/ne tikai Didzim, es pat teiktu - daudziem tas uzskats par MC formātu ir absolūti nepareizs. Uz kasetes var iedzīt gana pieklājīgu skaņu (pārsvarā II un III, IV tipa kasetēm). Jā!, formāts tika radīts _tautai_, kā alternatīva platei - kura čerkst, sprakšķ, un nav paņemama līdzi ceļojumā... Kasetnieks 1 brīdi bija vadošais f-māts automašīnās, jo plate vnk pārlec. Savukārt 4-ceļu lielā lenta gluži mehāniski bija par Lielu, tāpat kā LP (līdzīgi DVD savulaik izkonkurēja LD (LaserDisc)).../.
Man gan nav mājās neviena augstākās klases, 3 galvu kasešu maģa, BET!... salīdzinošā testā esmu savulaik sēdējis - sola biedram ir pēdējās paaudzes Pioneer izstrādājums, ar 3 galvām, n-motoriem u.c. regulējamām fīčām. Pēc testa biju patīkami pārsteigts  :: 
Manās acīs vērtība ir oriģinālajām kasetēm - _aiz dīķa_ ražotajām (Polija neskaitās, lielākoties Nīderlande). Nesen ieguvu īpašumā ap 100 oriģinālajām kasetēm. Es jums teikšu - bauda klausīties  :: 
Pat uz 1979-tā gada Sony ar stikla-ferrīta galvu.
...
ps: Par formātiem. Pēdējā laikā par *karali* uzskata LP - es šādiem uzskatiem nepiekrītu... Jā!, it kā analogā skaņa, BET! - bieži vien vinilā iespiež digitāli pirms tam apstrādātu materiālu, tad kas tur ir analogs?... + plate sprakšķ, nolietojas (lenta jau arī, bet ne tik...).
Priekšs manis formāta karalis ir *CD*, Philips 1983 gadā ieviestais formāts - nesprakšķ, nenodilst, skan pēc 10 gadiem tāpat, kā presēšanas brīdī.
ps2: un žēl, ka MD (Minidisc) neizdzīvoja.

----------


## Isegrim

Redzi, tās *oriģinālās* kasetes nemaz tik pareizi netop - tās raksta uz tiražēšanas mašīnām, visu platumu uzreiz (vienu fonogrammu pretējā virzienā). Oriģināls parasti bija 1/2" (12,7 mm) platā bante, un tas viss tika dzīts teju ar 8-kārtīgu ātrumu (pašizmaksa!). Rakstot mājās, reālā laikā un rūpīgi skaņojot maģi katrai lentai, rezultāts sanāk pulka labāks. Man, protams, pat vēl tagad ir lērums _pre-recorded_ (visvairāk Dederonijas hromenes ar klasiku un tautas mūziku, Dolby-B encoded), bet paša rakstītās daudz kvalitatīvākas (cits _klārums_!). Reālā laikā rakstīja Lielā Audiopirāta virtuvē, bet tie nebija 3-galvu deķi; par 0dB līmeņa pareizu iestellēšanu varēja pārliecināties vien patinot atpakaļ ierakstīto Dolby toni. Tāpat visi pārējie iestatījumi (bias, EQ) bija kaut kādi 'vidējie'. Sanāca arī - labāk par vidusmēru. Un tikai. 
Pats tagad, ja rakstu vēl kasetes, tad tikai no _pirmsciparu_ laika vinila; lai saglabātu 'pure analog'. CD ierakstīt vairs nav vērts, tie tak tagad kompī dzīvo.

----------


## Isegrim

> formāta karalis ir *CD*, Philips 1983 gadā ieviestais formāts - nesprakšķ, nenodilst, skan pēc 10 gadiem tāpat, kā presēšanas brīdī.


 Formāts ir tizls un steigā izgrūsts ar daudzām nepilnībām - _Philipsam_ raksturīgi (nezinu, kāpēc SONY viņiem atdeva savas ciparošanas iestrādnes, varēja tak neatkarīgi bīdīt savu formātu). Formāts gan biku vecāks (man pats-pats pirmais Sony CDP-101 bija '82. gadā un daži diski arī). Pēc gadiem dažiem CD sākas _gļuki_, kaut arī nekad nav īpaši saulesstaros eksponēti. Zelta diski, kam vajadzētu nenovecot (atšķirībā no alumīnija), iznāca mazās sērijās un bija dārgi (man laikam viens saglabājies). Pamēģini *SACD* formātu - skan labi!



> un žēl, ka MD (Minidisc) neizdzīvoja.


 Kas vainas? Man ir, un dzīvo. Atšķirībā no kompaktdiska, tiešām teju mūžīgs.

----------


## kristers42

Ko sakāt par šīm kasetēm? 0,90Ls ir laba cena?

http://www.bildites.lv/images/mfxdqqijc8v95veln.jpg

----------


## Melvins

> Redzi, tās *oriģinālās* kasetes nemaz tik pareizi netop - tās raksta uz tiražēšanas mašīnām, visu platumu uzreiz (vienu fonogrammu pretējā virzienā). Oriģināls parasti bija 1/2" (12,7 mm) platā bante, un tas viss tika dzīts teju ar 8-kārtīgu ātrumu (pašizmaksa!). Rakstot mājās, reālā laikā un rūpīgi skaņojot maģi katrai lentai, rezultāts sanāk pulka labāks. Man, protams, pat vēl tagad ir lērums _pre-recorded_ (visvairāk Dederonijas hromenes ar klasiku un tautas mūziku, Dolby-B encoded), bet paša rakstītās daudz kvalitatīvākas (cits _klārums_!). Reālā laikā rakstīja Lielā Audiopirāta virtuvē, bet tie nebija 3-galvu deķi; par 0dB līmeņa pareizu iestellēšanu varēja pārliecināties vien patinot atpakaļ ierakstīto Dolby toni. Tāpat visi pārējie iestatījumi (bias, EQ) bija kaut kādi 'vidējie'. Sanāca arī - labāk par vidusmēru. Un tikai. 
> Pats tagad, ja rakstu vēl kasetes, tad tikai no _pirmsciparu_ laika vinila; lai saglabātu 'pure analog'. CD ierakstīt vairs nav vērts, tie tak tagad kompī dzīvo.


 Nu jā! - _klārums_ (laikam pareizais vārds) ir pavisam cits, ja raksti pats. Bet kas tad ir pamatmateriāls? - spiesta plate (vēlams, ne-Melodijas). Tas arī ir spiests!, ja runājam par oriģinālumu...
/Tu man atkal atsiti nostaļģiju... kad par 150 rubļiem mēs ar kolēģi dabūjām Iron Maiden dubulto koncertplati uz nomu (minētā cena bija ķīlas nauda) - un trīcošām rokām likām uz Elektronika atskaņotāja, un rakstījām uz Orbita-106 jaunās Svema lentās. Uzticamajam cilvēkām apsolijām, ka koncerts noskanēs vien 2x - 2 kopijām + viņš pirms tam mūs pamatīgi nopratināja, kas ar doto plati tiks darīts?/.

Oriģinālās MC tomēr ir kvalitātes etalons, saki ko gribi. Esmu pabijis Melodijas un MicRec kasešu virtuvēs (izglītības, darbības specifika). Pie Lapinska nostrādāju kādus 6 mēnešus nakts maiņās - vēlētos viņam tagad paspiest roku, viņa dēls gan likās pieklājīgs kretīns...
Tiražēšanas aparāts, pareizi saregulēts = visu dara pareizi... (tiesa, LV tas ir retums - jo pārsvarā tika iepirktas nolietotas mašīnas, kuras jau jāremontē pārāk bieži + skaņa parasti kaut kur aizpeld, pārāk Liels ātrums... un pārāk mazas nobīdes nepieciešamas). Skaņa 2 virzienā rakstīta nepasliktinās >>> ir citi argumenti?
Jā, katram lentas rullim priekšmagnetizāciju neregulēja - LV vispār!, reizi gadā  ::  Atvainojos, es patiešām neesmu Labās domās par LV tiražētajām kasetēm (leilāko vairumu).

----------


## Isegrim

Laba brenda lētākais gals. _General purpose_, tā teikt. Mūzikai par švaku, _muzonam_ - pašā laikā. Kādreiz bija tik populāras, ka tapa pat viltojumi. Nebrīnīšos, ka tagad TDK savas atlikušās kasetes taisa Ķīnā (vai tad ārpus Ķīnas vispār vēl kaut ko ražo?!?). Cena - nu, ja par to nekas labāks nav dabūjams, tad pieņemama.

----------


## Melvins

> Formāts ir tizls un steigā izgrūsts ar daudzām nepilnībām - _Philipsam_ raksturīgi (nezinu, kāpēc SONY viņiem atdeva savas ciparošanas iestrādnes, varēja tak neatkarīgi bīdīt savu formātu). Formāts gan biku vecāks (man pats-pats pirmais Sony CDP-101 bija '82. gadā un daži diski arī). Pēc gadiem dažiem CD sākas _gļuki_, kaut arī nekad nav īpaši saulesstaros eksponēti. Zelta diski, kam vajadzētu nenovecot (atšķirībā no alumīnija), iznāca mazās sērijās un bija dārgi (man laikam viens saglabājies). Pamēģini *SACD* formātu - skan labi!
> Kas vainas? Man ir, un dzīvo. Atšķirībā no kompaktdiska, tiešām teju mūžīgs.


 Nu nē... CD formāts nav nebūt tizls - tīri parocīgs. Kāpēc Tev viņš liekas tizls? Kas tad ir labāks?  :: 
Par Philips gan man ir līdzīgas izjūtas - dīvaina funkcionalitāte... tajā pašā laikā, ir paziņas - kas burtiski stāv/un krīt par šo brendu. Grūti teikt... vai Tā ir mana nepatika pret funkcionalitāti?, vai pašu brendu?
Atceros, kaut kāds Philips 90-to atskaņotājs karsa, un pēc 3-4 gadiem svila nost. Philips viņus neatsauca - man tas neliekas Ok. Piemēram, ar Sony brendu šādu draņķu nav...
Ja ir ģeniāla izgudrotāju komanda - kas tad?, pieklājīgus aprēķinātājus? (kalkulātorus) nevar noalgot? Nu... Smieklīgi.

----------


## Isegrim

> viņa dēls gan likās pieklājīgs kretīns...


 Ko tev tas Ernests izēdis? Ar audiopiratēriju viņš nenodarbojās, bet uz savām kājām nostājās ātri un pats; ne papucīša stutēts. Un kā meita? Vai tā tev vismaz patika? 


Par CD - tur daudz ko var vēlēties savādāku. Bet pirmkārt - kāpēc viņam vispār jābūt plikam un neaizsargātam? Tas pats MD ir pulka pārāks. Tik šeit, savukārt, nokodies pats SONY - nafig viņu vajadzēja taisīt atšķirīgu no kompjuteram paredzētā magnētoptiskā diska? Nebūtu mini, būtu midi (apmēram floppy lielumā), toties daudz ietilpīgāks un universāls - varētu izvilkt no stacionārā kompja un iebāzt portatīvajā ierīcē (Walkman, car stereo) un otrādi. Tad civilizācija būtu atteikusies no CD, tāpat kā no LaserDisc un Philips digital cassette.

----------


## kristers42

Isegrim, domāju ka ar RRR M-201 neko diži kvalitatīvāku nemaz nevar ierakstīt.

----------


## Isegrim

Zini, labāk neraksti vispār. Patērē jau ierakstītas; tas rīks tiešām labus rezultātus nedos. _Maģāru_ galvas arī dila fantastiskā ātrumā (tak ne 'sendust'!) un ķepējās ciet (man gan ir _sendastenes_ krājumā, bet ķēpāties noteikti negribu). Par latu var dabūt ļoooti labas kasetes no nopietni ierakstītām un uzturētām kolekcijām. Tāpat to dzelzi _piečibināt_ atskaņošanai ir reāli ar mazām sāpēm - ja vien testlenta un voltmetrs pieejami.

----------


## niekalbis

> Hromenes un metālenes arī?


 gribētos jau... sony TypeI.

----------


## aldis666

Didzis -''kārtīgs magnetafons uz 19 ātruma "nokniedēs" kasešnieku''.
Tur nu gan Isegrim ir taisnība,''nenokniedēs'' gan.Man gan nepiederēja mans sapņu maģis,bet dienesta biedram Ukrainā gan bija šāds - AIWA XK-009(pa ļoti bargu naudu pirkts). Lentnieki-izņemot augstas klases divceliņu-''atpūšās''.Ar ''dragonu'' tas pats,super aparāti bija.' ::

----------


## Didzis

Nu nav korekti salīdzinat krievu hlamus ķipa Majak205 ar aukstas klases tā laika rietumu ražojumu kasešnieku. Salīdzināt vajag RRR M201 štrunta kasešnieku ar tā laika Astru vai Jupīteru. Man jau vairāk nācās saskarties ar profesionālām apskaņosanas vajadzībām un nu tādiem darbiem kasešnieki galīgi nederēja. Visas problēmas atrisināja minidiska parādīšanās. Tas tiešām bija ļoti ērts audioformāts, bet visu varenais MP3 arī to "noēda". Kāda jēga mūsdienās klausīties kasetes, es tiešām nesaprotu. Ja jau analogo skaņu, tad tikai skaņuplates. Visādā gadījumā, rakstīt mūsdienās muzičku uz RRR kasešnieka, ir pilnīgi garām! Tas hlams ir i mūsu radiorūpniecības vēstures liecinieks un der tikai kā kolekcijas eksemplārs.

----------


## kristers42

Vairs T-101 nepērku, jo sakārtoju tehnikas plauktu un sapratu, ka nav kur viņu nolikt.

http://www.bildites.lv/images/gpom2m1v4ji577klbv.jpg

----------


## Isegrim

Kādā _nearfield_ tu tur sēdi, ja skaļruņu bāze nav lielāka par metru (_resīvers_ - 430 mm)? 
Varēja padomāt, ka tev gribas atjaunot oriģinālo RRR statni (rack); plauktus tak var aizbāzt ar jēdzīgiem, _utilitāriem_ rīkiem. Pietam no tā horizontālā kasešu deķa bija jēga, kad tas atradās zemu un kasetei varēja vismaz aci uzmest un piekļūt, lai galvu, rullīti un toņasi notīrītu. 
Ja lieto šos _kinozāles_ skaļrunīšus, tad to vieta (šajā situācijā) ir uz lielajām kastēm ar max. bāzi, bet 'centrs' jāliek iespējami tuvu virs/zem TV. 
Un kā, tavuprāt, dzesēsies pastiprinātājs šādi iemūrēts? Pateicoties sagaidāmajam temperatūras režīmam (tupa 4-omu slodze), arī remonts nebūs ilgi jāgaida. 
_Da nu_, garām... 

P.S. Vecs, vecs aņuks par tēmu - 
Gruzīns nopērk "Zaporožecu". Otrā dienā - auto nozagts. Milicija atrod kaut kur grāvī un atgriež īpašniekam. Vēl pēc dienas - auto atkal nozagts un sasists pret koku. Bet garāžā stāv "Volga" un zīmīte: "Beri, katajsja, no ņe pozoŗ naciju!" 

Bet tas jau laikam tikai pie gruzīniem tā...

----------


## kristers42

S-90 lielākā attālumā nevarēju nolikt dēļ vietas trūkuma un sākotnēji doma bija savākt pilnu komplektu, bet nebūtu kur nolikt(ja nu vienīgi kaut kur, lai stāv, bet neizmantot). Pastiprinātājs nav iemūrēts, jo sānos nekāda dzesēšana nenotiek, augšpusē vieta ir tik, cik bija paredzēta oriģināli un aizmugure pilnīgi brīva, jo izzāģēju sekcijā caurumu. Par kinozāles skaļrunīšiem - kad nebūs ko darīt, uzlikšu kā tu teici.

----------


## Melvins

> Vairs T-101 nepērku, jo sakārtoju tehnikas plauktu un sapratu, ka nav kur viņu nolikt.
> 
> http://www.bildites.lv/images/gpom2m1v4ji577klbv.jpg


 kristers42.
Nu... aizgāja abi T-101, ar 3 dienu intervālu. M-201 arī ir prom.

Personīgi LIELA atvainošanās Vikings - nenovienojāmies, cik tad stabils ņēmējs T-101 būsi? + precīzi kad?...
("Kaut kad" laikam, nu tomēr... - atvaino).

----------

